# 1991 f350 to 2013 250



## Adhdplowdriver (Mar 12, 2017)

I currently have a f350 custom with a 8 western foot blade on it would I be able to use the under mount on the f250


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Direct bolt on? No.

Cutting torch, plasma cutter, welder, steel, time and patience? Yes.


----------



## Adhdplowdriver (Mar 12, 2017)

If I get it off would a plow place put it on for me or would be cheaper to get a new under mount and would I be able to use the same blade


----------



## Adhdplowdriver (Mar 12, 2017)

This is the plow on the current truck


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You're not gonna find a mount to go on a '13 for that.

If you want it on your new truck, which I can't figure out why you would, you're going to have to completely custom build the mount.

This time of year, you can find straight blades with full truck side components for Super Duty's for 2-3k. After you figure your time pissing around trying to ghettofy that on a 30k truck, you'll be far ahead to get a newer setup.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Much less trying to route those cables through a newer engine bay.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I agree, that plow was made for that truck. Keep the plow on the truck and sell them together (both will be more valuable), or keep as a backup. Buy a newer plow for your new truck, you'll be happier in the long run.
I have experience with both choices.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

To put it plain and simple. Sell it all and start over. Nothing there will work on the new truck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd say best to invest in a whole new set up.
That one isn't made to fit your new truck


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't think he's getting the answer he was looking for.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't always get the answer I want from the wife, but well that's life I guess. To the OP. Just look for good used, the way this season has gone, should be some good deals out there.


----------



## Adhdplowdriver (Mar 12, 2017)

Since the truck dosent run but the plow works was just trying to save a buck


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Adhdplowdriver said:


> Since the truck dosent run but the plow works was just trying to save a buck


We understand, Your tripping over a dollar to pick up a dime. Take more cash to hoodlumize it. Sell it all like it is and don't look back. That's all anybody is trying to say. Good Luck


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Adhdplowdriver said:


> This is the plow on the current truck
> 
> View attachment 171435


Little off subject but what motor and tranny are in that older f350 those trucks are easy to work on. If it's not completely rotted could be a good spar plow truck or we like build cheap Wheeling truck weld the rear end stuff like 35s under it . Like I said sorry to be off subject just had a lot of fun with those older Ford!!


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> Little off subject but what motor and tranny are in that older f350 those trucks are easy to work on. If it's not completely rotted could be a good spar plow truck or we like build cheap Wheeling truck weld the rear end stuff like 35s under it . Like I said sorry to be off subject just had a lot of fun with those older Ford!!


Well hopefully he's made his decision already. Your right lots of good stuff on those older trucks. That's why it's more valuable to sell as a package with the plow. Hopefully he returns with pics of a sweet newer plow for this year.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Freshwater said:


> Well hopefully he's made his decision already. Your right lots of good stuff on those older trucks. That's why it's more valuable to sell as a package with the plow. Hopefully he returns with pics of a sweet newer plow for this year.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

I agree with that 150%! There's many ways to equip that 2013 F250 SD! For snow removal and ice control! That plow is not it . Do to what I would use that truck for I'd put 8 ft Fisher straight blade HD . And a stainless steel salt dog sander rear air bags if it doesn't have Factory Locker rear Locker Goodyear Duratrac studded stock size. Are you that particular track for our Steep and our dirt driveways


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> I agree with that 150%! There's many ways to equip that 2013 F250 SD! For snow removal and ice control! That plow is not it . Do to what I would use that truck for I'd put 8 ft Fisher straight blade HD . And a stainless steel salt dog sander rear air bags if it doesn't have Factory Locker rear Locker Goodyear Duratrac studded stock size. /QUOTE]


----------

